# To show or not show? Need advice.



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

We are currently in the process of obtaining our first GSD. We have already contacted breeders and are waiting for litters to be born. Since we are waiting to hear what these breeders actually get, I have time to seriously consider showing in conformation. I've mentioned my interest in showing, but would like a little more insight into GSD conformation. I show in a far less competitive breed and wonder how hard it will be to compete with a GSD. She is the only dog I've shown and think I may be in over my head with trying a new breed. Also, we want a female and wonder how people here cope with such a large dog during heat cycles. Do they have a tendency to get that "bitchy" attitude during it? I truly enjoy the ring, but could use some advice pertaining to showing....anything you might want to add. Thanks.

Also, I want to add that our chances of getting a solid black puppy is a good possibility as all 3 litters should have blacks. I understand blacks have a harder time finishing so should this affect my decision?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Are you looking to show in CanKC/AKC, UKC, or SV? What breeders are you looking at?

If you're looking at CanKC/AKC showing, the GSD National is RIGHT in your backyard this year!

The GSD is a very "handler dominated" breed, but I don't let that stop me. I show my own.


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Are you looking to show in CanKC/AKC, UKC, or SV? What breeders are you looking at?
> 
> If you're looking at CanKC/AKC showing, the GSD National is RIGHT in your backyard this year!
> 
> The GSD is a very "handler dominated" breed, but I don't let that stop me. I show my own.



It would be mostly local UKC and AKC shows. We have a specialty here every year so majors are available. I am looking at mostly American lines. If you want kennel names I can message those to you (I don't know if kennels bring up drama/controversy and I don't want that). I am so excited for the National Specialty that is here this year. I know one of the breeders we are talking with is going to be there with the sire of a litter we are interested in. We are definitely going.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, first of all, (may be a dumb question) but are you looking at showline breeders, or working breeders?

If you were looking at both, you'd need to limit that down to the showlines. 

I personally believe it'd be harder to finish an all black, but I could be wrong. Doesn't have to affect your decision if you're just doing it for fun. If you're doing it as a foundation bitch to finish her quick then health test and start breeding, it would affect my decision.


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Well, first of all, (may be a dumb question) but are you looking at showline breeders, or working breeders?
> 
> If you were looking at both, you'd need to limit that down to the showlines.
> 
> I personally believe it'd be harder to finish an all black, but I could be wrong. Doesn't have to affect your decision if you're just doing it for fun. If you're doing it as a foundation bitch to finish her quick then health test and start breeding, it would affect my decision.


Just showlines. It would be just for fun and love of showing for me. The big reasons it affects the decision is because we don't want to be stuck in a show contract if we end up not wanting to show anymore and the cost goes up quite a bit. I don't have breeding plans for myself, however, I'd be open to discussing it with the breeder if they wanted to.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to study the conformation. get some cd's,
go to a lot of shows, read books, speak with breeders,
speak with owners. do everything
you can to learn about conformation.

i say buy a show dog and go for it. don't worry
about. you'll learn as you go. the worst that could happen
is your dog doesn't win. 

you and your dog will learn so much. have fun in the ring
and good luck.



lizzkatris said:


> Since we are waiting to hear what these breeders actually get, I have time to seriously consider showing in conformation. I've mentioned my interest in showing, but would like a little more insight into GSD conformation.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

While all blacks can be hard to finish, I believe the 2007 GVx was a black bitch. Marhaven's Black Orchid (I KNOW she was GVx, just can't recall what year).

Please do PM me the breeders names if you don't want to share them here


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

A solid black has to be very good to finish -- usually better than her black and tan sisters. Looking at a solid black in the ring is like seeing a cut-out -- it is much easier to see whatever faults the dog has because there are no markings to distract the eye.

As for showing your own dog -- go for it. There are few new handlers coming up and we need all the help we can get. Look me up at the National (my DH is one of the announcers) and I would be glad to give you some handling tips.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think it's a great idea to show your pup. 

Not sure if you saw the GSDCA Nationals are in your state this year (last year in Ohio) so if you can I would REALLY make the attempt to go. Always free to watch and you can buy lots of cool GSD stuff! 

German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies

And specifics with dates/events:

http://gsdca.org/images/pdf_items/gsdca_2010_advance_brochure.pdf


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Almost all breeders have dogs they would love in a show home and if showing falls through they accept it and are just glad the dog is kept as a loving family member. In this economy $$ is tight all over and great homes are at a premium, i say get the best you can and tell them what you are thinking then they can steer you the right way. Have fun and love your dog


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll keep the showing option open. Guess I just have to wait and see what these breeders even get!


----------

